# What new Kits are coming from Moebius for 2010?



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Does any one know what new universal monster kits coming this year from Moebius. Last year was great can not wait for 2010. Thanks Frank and Dave.:wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Bela, Dracula


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

*Great A Bela Dracula*

Great it should be a great kit.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Lugosi Dracula is Not a Universal monster...
It's Bella Lugosi as Dracula from the broadway Play...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> The Lugosi Dracula is Not a Universal monster...
> It's Bella Lugosi as Dracula from the broadway Play...


I guess that gets around licensing from Universal? Makes sense, I would bet their licensing fees are high as absurd as that is. I would really like to see you do some of the 50s scifi creatures such as the Mole Men, the Fly, Metaluna Mutant, etc. But those get into licensing issues with which ever studio produced them.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It was one of those things that really didn't have much to do with who it was licensed through. We knew we wanted to do a Drac at some point, and by coincidence, someone suggested to Bela Jr that we might be a good fit for a kit of his Father. He mentioned that he owned all rights to likeness, and the Broadway play could be done with the single license through him. So here we are! Hopefully some images soon!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Excellent, Mr. Renfield, EXCELLENT!"


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, that far along then that you will have some images. That might mean it will be 6 months or less and we might have a model available. At some point my stack of models is going to topple over, better get building.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Moebius said:


> It was one of those things that really didn't have much to do with who it was licensed through. We knew we wanted to do a Drac at some point, and by coincidence, someone suggested to Bela Jr that we might be a good fit for a kit of his Father. He mentioned that he owned all rights to likeness, and the Broadway play could be done with the single license through him. So here we are! Hopefully some images soon!


Lol, that's a terrific legal work-around.

The Lugosi Broadway Dracula is virtually indistinguishable from the Lugosi Universal Dracula. 

I'm not much of a figure kit builder, but you can put me down for one of these. 

There have been a lot of (unlicensed) Dracula kits over the years, but I suspect Moebius will finally get it right.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Revell's Dracula*

The executive in charge of bringing out Revell's recent reissues of the four ex-Aurora Universal monsters told me that the new Dracula head resulted from Revell's inability to get permission to use the original Aurora head from "the estate of Lugosi," not from objections by Universal. So Revell went with a new generic head sculpted by a Chicago area artist.

It looks like Frank has scored another success. Makes you wonder if a Lon Chaney, Jr. Wolf Man might be lurking out there is the mists.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone here know what the legal situation is regarding likenesses? Just out of curiosity, I'm wondering how long a likeness can be licensed vs. the copyright of works of art. 

From what I understand, a LOT of great properties are going out of copyright in the next decade as talkies from the late 1930s and early 1940s go past the 75 year mark. 

It seems strange to me that likenesses (of deceased people) would extend much beyond their deaths. The principle, it seems, would be similar in both cases. At some point, a person's likeness also becomes the property of our collective history vs. being a money-maker for the heirs.

There are some ways to take advantage of other avenues such as registered trademarks. For example, the heirs of Samuel Clemens trademarked the pen name, "Mark Twain." The works are still available copyright-free under Samuel Clemens, however.

There have been numerous extensions and special exemptions granted (for political reasons) to corporate patents and the like. Have similar things been going on with likenesses granting a sort of "title of nobility" to some families?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

1 - SpinDrift in 1/35 scale
2 - 1/6 scale B9
3 - 1/6 scale Robby
4 - seaweed monster as display for smaller Seaview
5. Full Figure sets for all the larger scale models
6. a line of hobbiest clothing.


or...maybe not..............


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Y3a said:


> 1 - SpinDrift in 1/35 scale
> 2 - 1/6 scale B9
> 3 - 1/6 scale Robby
> 4 - seaweed monster as display for smaller Seaview
> ...


You can count on "not," I'm sure 

One thing I'd like to see is a set of 1/35th figures, camp equipment, and chariot and spacepod to go with the J2 model kit. Yeah, I know the latter two would NOT fit inside the J2 and leave room for the established interior but they'd make neat diorama/display pieces in the same scale even if not as detailed as the 1/24th counterparts.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

So here we go again!

At I-Hobby in October - not more than 2 months ago we announced the end of 2009 and a big portion of 2010..
For 2009 we showed:
Frankenstein
Jupiter 2
Eye Gone Wild
Conan - Death Of Belit
And the Flying Sub landing gear -

All of those kits are here now...

For 2010 we announced:
BSG Colonial Viper Mk 2
Wonder Woman
Super Boy
Moonbus
Dracula
Pain Parlor
Gruesome goodies
Confederate Raider
1953 Hudson Hornet
1955 Chrysler C-300
2010 Navistar Lonestar tractor..

My count is SIXTEEN new kits for the end of 2009 and for 2010 announced to the public little more than two months ago in Chicago ...And yes we'll have a few more goodies at Toy Fair in February....

So what more do y'all want? 

Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think this thread is at a dead end - I'm going to close it..

Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This thread is closed - see list of 2010 kits stuck at top of forum page today!
Dave


----------

